# Bottom Fed Odin Rda



## RIEFY

The odin seems to be making waves in reoville on ecf. one user SuperXdrifter has switched all his cyclones and chalice rda's to the odin.
see link below
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=595260

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba




----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> The odin seems to be making waves in reoville on ecf. one user SuperXdrifter has switched all his cyclones and chalice rda's to the odin.
> see link below
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=595260
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Make him sell his cyclones to us 

Tell him "All your cyclone are belong to us"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks CVS... now to actually find a vendor that has stock!


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks CVS... now to actually find a vendor that has stock!


loki lab

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

only thing I hate is the hang over

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> loki lab


 
Out of stock.


----------



## capetocuba

http://www.steammonkey.com/Odin_RDA_p/ll-odin.htm

They have stock @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> only thing I hate is the hang over


 
Yip I have to say that is very kak!


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> http://www.steammonkey.com/Odin_RDA_p/ll-odin.htm
> 
> They have stock @Rob Fisher


 
Not the Bottom Feed version.


----------



## johan

Now thats what make vaping exiting; one guru likes a particular rda and for the next couple of months everybody jumps in until the next fad.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Not the Bottom Feed version.


 
According to SuperX's video they due to have stock in 3 weeks time.


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Not the Bottom Feed version.


Oh shyte


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> According to SuperX's video they due to have stock in 3 weeks time.


 
Thanks @johan!

I have enough Cyclones so I'm not in a major rush... plus I'm not a dual coil fan nor a lung hitter... so this is just because I'm an inquisitive monkey!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan!
> 
> I have enough Cyclones so I'm not in a major rush... plus I'm not a dual coil fan nor a lung hitter... so this is just because I'm an inquisitive monkey!


 
Roger that, but what makes the design exiting for me is that you can do dual as well as single coil.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Roger that, but what makes the design exiting for me is that you can do dual as well as single coil.


 
Just like the Cyclops (Cyclone AFC) and that at least fits properly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

By the time I've come to grips with the Cyclone, you lot will all be way ahead and I will be trying to figure out how to get the Odin...

LOL, the journey is never ending...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

im still not convinced large RDA give off the same flavor as the smaller ones. although i am proven wrong alot hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> im still not convinced large RDA give off the same flavor as the smaller ones. although i am proven wrong alot hahaha


 
I'm with you Paul... but I have to get one just to make sure. 

I just spoke to them and their answer to the out of stock was as follows.... 
Tomorrow (5pm pst) we're releasing more and those orders will ship Tuesday due to Monday being Labor day.


----------



## Paulie

cool i will do some reading o ecf rob and if they are raving about it i might want one 2 lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> cool i will do some reading o ecf rob and if they are raving about it i might want one 2 lol


 
I'm going to miss them when they come online because I will be in the car to JHB.  But I have my beloved Cyclones to keep me happy!


----------

